# Pros and Cons of Driftwood



## 11751 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have done a lot of research throughout the forums posted and I havn't really got a straight answer for this question. I have heard driftwood can make a very nice addition to the aquarium, but is there any downsides to going with driftwood. Now I do realize this is a broad subject because it can range from store bought to DIY, but in general here are some of the cons of driftwood:

If disease breaks out in the tank, you have to get rid of the driftwood because it will be contaminated

Driftwood can attract debris and is very hard to keep clean

Are any of these true? How do I prevent this stuff from happening? Where would be the best place to get driftwood and if there are any pros or cons you have feel free to share them!!!
Thanks,
REDSNCARIBAS


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have never heard of the disease thing... though if that is true, your substrate can also contain it, and I think your driftwood would then be the least of your concern. I dont think it is true, I could only see that being relavant to maybe some parasites, but even then they need a host. So I dont think that is true.

I supposed it can attract debris, but you should have that much debri in your tank I would think. Usually the biggest concern is algae, but then I think it just makes it look a little more natural. If you dont like the algae, get some otocinclus or just scrub it off ocassaionlly or boil the driftwood and that will take care of it.

I think driftwood is really a nice addition to any tank and I have some in all of mine and have no complaints... biggest complaint would be the price, but I have started to get it at a pretty good price cause I am buying it from the reptile section of my LFS and then I just attach suction cups with screws to keep it where I want it in my tank.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Driftwood is an awesome addition to your Piranha tank. Thats the first i have heard about this disease issue but i would not worry about that. Anything could be contaminated with a disease in that case, live plants or filter media. If you have Plecos they love to chew on driftwood and hide behind it. I am defintly pro Driftwood!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

If we mean by a driftwood actually roots of the trees growing commonly in the water, like Magrove root, there certainly is no harmfull issues. These are only healthy for an aquarium miniecosystem.

But on the other hand, if you mean any piece of wood found in the water, there can be such issues as decaying with time.

Regards,


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

The only parasite which can contaminate wood is ich. The thing is, ich is *always* in your aquarium. Question is, can you keep your fish healthy enough to ward off the parasite? No one will ever truely have an ich free aquarium, but like said above, the majority of the pods are in your gravel...which would be one's first concern.


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

If you felt your wood was diseased then just take it out and let it sit in the sun for the day. This kills anything that lives in water usually. Debri getting stuck in the wood can happen but it is the same as a rock close to the wall of a tank. So no it is not a huge problem. At least not with any wood I keep in my tanks.

The only thing about the wood that is used for aquariums in what is known as Tanins. This is the redish tank coloring that comes out of the wood as it soaks in your aquarium. It is not really bad for your aquarium and is usually not a problem with normal weekly water changes so I guess if you are asking if you should put wood in your tank I would say "YES". Especially a Piranha tank cause it just looks cool to see Piranha swimming in and out of wood in the tank.

As far as cost of the wood there is not much you can do unless you live somewhere that the good wood is all around you. Don't go getting Pine Tree limbs and putting them in your tank. It would cause more problems then you would really want I am sure.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes driftwood is real nice looking, but has lots of issues, I found some driftwood, after i did all the steps, and still dark brown leaching into tank, said never again, after looking around came to a local company artificial driftwood, i think the stuff looks great, and decent price $13 bucks for a decent size one
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...7&N=2004+113714
give it a look


----------

